# Curtis - Wer kennt diese Marke und hängt sie mit Cube zusammen?



## Sebov (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin bei Ebay auf ein curtis bike gestoßen und habe mich dann durch einige Foren gelesen. Diese Marke wird nur von multi cycles vertrieben und dort einer der cube Geschäftsführer auch im Vorstand.
Angeblich wären die Rahmen der curits Räder von cube.
Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Marke?
Danke

Sebastian


----------



## flyingstereo (4. November 2007)

Curtis is wie schon geschrieben die Eigenmarke von Multi Cycle.
Besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als Cube und individuell konfigurierbar.
Rahmen kommen wohl vom gleichen Taiwanesen wie Cube, Radon und co...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberstkling (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein Escape F3, bin soweit wirklich begeistert davon.
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gigantisch, die Qualität top. Ich habe das Bike nun knapp ein Jahr und wirklich viel gefahren, auch eine Alpenüberquerung usw., null Probleme bisher gehabt.
Also die Fully-Rahmen sind jedenfalls nicht gleich mit Cube, sondern mit Radeon.


----------



## aw99 (13. Dezember 2007)

oberstkling schrieb:


> .....
> Also die Fully-Rahmen sind jedenfalls *nicht gleich mit Cube, sondern mit Radeon*.




 ...Und wo liegt der Unterschied der Rahmen zwischen Radon und Cube ???


----------



## timewalker85 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja, die Hardtail Rahmen sind wohl die gleichen wie bei Cube. Die Fully Rahmen sehen anders aus (Radon? k.a.) sind aber super.
Fahre seit 4 Jahren ein Curtis Escape FR und bin echt zufrieden. Transalp und diverse andere Einsätze hat es schadlos überstanden. Parts sind eh Standardware und der Rahmen zeigt außer massig Kratzern keine Zeichen von Altersschwäche. Der Preis konnte damals nichtmal von Canyon (die da noch erheblich günstiger waren) unterboten werden.


----------



## pinochio2 (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr auf Basis eines Curtis Rahmen ein neues Bike aufgebaut. 
Nicht nur der Rahmenpreis war konkurrenzlos günstig, auch das Bundle mit Steuersatz und Gabel (Rock Shox Rebal SL) war gnadenlos günstig. 

Nach telefonischer Vorankündigung reiste ich mit meinem alten Bike und vielen neuen Teilen an. Der komplette Zusammenbau mit Material (geschlossene Schaltung) war mit ca. 40 Euro auch Top. Personal war nett und kompetent. 

Bis jetzt ca. 1000 Kilometer mit AC gefahren und bin immer noch begeistert. Ein Top Rahmen im preiswerten Segment.

Dieses Jahr werde ich für meine Frau das Bike neu aufbauen. Sie fährt noch ein günstiges und schweres Focus Bike.

Die Curtis Rahmen werden scheinbar nicht mehr unter diesem Namen verkauft. Hoffentlich ändert sich nur der Namen und nicht die Qualität und Preis. 
Hat schon jemand die neuen Rahmen gesehen?

Mit Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal außer dem Namen wird sich da nicht viel ändern, wieso sollte Multi Cycle ein bewährtes Konzept verändern? Möglicherweise haben sie ja namensrechtliche Schwierigkeiten mit curtis cycles aus UK bekommen .


----------



## müsing (12. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich denke mal außer dem Namen wird sich da nicht viel ändern, wieso sollte Multi Cycle ein bewährtes Konzept verändern? Möglicherweise haben sie ja namensrechtliche Schwierigkeiten mit curtis cycles aus UK bekommen .



http://www.capic-bikes.de/;)


----------



## fatz (12. Februar 2008)

wenn du vor den ; noch ein leerzeichen  reinmachst funktioniert der link sogar.....


----------

